# Smoked asparagus?



## solman (Apr 20, 2019)

Has anyone tried smoking asparagus stalks at 250-275F for about an hour? Wondering if thats enough time and temperature to cook them.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 20, 2019)

solman said:


> Has anyone tried smoking asparagus stalks at 250-275F for about an hour? Wondering if thats enough time and temperature to cook them.


Just wondering that same thing myself. Got some ribs on now. Thinking of adding maybe closer to about 2-2 1\2 hrs for done ???


----------

